# What kinds of snacks for adult Frontosa?



## reelbigspikey (Dec 12, 2006)

My main food for the past year has been NLS Large Fish formula 3mm sinking pellets, and I've gotten good growth out of my mpimbwe. The alpha male is about 6-7 inches, with the rest checking in around 5 inches.

My fronts have seemed to stop growing at this size. They still eat the same amount as before, but there is no appreciable increase in size. Maybe I'm just too used to them, and I don't notice their growth.

What do you guys use for your larger fronts to supplement the staple food? I have some of the frozen foods, like brine shrimp, mysis shrimp, krill, etc. But those seem to be much too small for the fronts, and I would go broke if I fed them that much frozen food!

Any ideas on cheap foods, ie something you could buy at the grocery store or collect yourself?


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

Frontosa grows fast till they reach 6-7". Then their growth rate will slow down quite a lot.

Tank space also will help. If you have a larger longer tank, the space and length will improve stress level and in theory, will help the fish to grow healthier.

I fish a lot in salt so I use a lot of fresh fish meat for my adult frontosa. But good market shrimp and prawn is a good choice for snacks...


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

That was going to be my suggestion too. If you can make yourself feed shrimp to your fish instead of yourself LOL . Its very expensive where i live (ny) and I think i would have alot of trouble justifying why i can afford it for my fronts but not my husband LOL.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I will give my adult kap colony freeze dried krill from JEHMCO as a treat
http://www.jehmco.com/html/freeze_dried.html

I will sometimes give my juvies FD mysis shrimp (and krill). My fry get a DIY staple which includes mysis, krill and some other goodies.

Russ


----------



## reelbigspikey (Dec 12, 2006)

Just went to the grocery store and found a great food for my fronts! It's this package of "frozen salad shrimp." Basically, looks like baby shrimp, small enough for the fronts to fit the whole thing in their mouths. It's actually a pretty good buy, compared to frozen fish food like krill. I got an 8 oz resealable package for 3 bucks.

The verdict? Fronts loved it! You can tell when you get splashed trying to feed them.

Anybody using sardines? If they are just cured in salt water, it seems like they might be ok. What about earthworms?


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to feed my oscars earthworms and trust me they truly loved them. Never had a problem with it (I got them out of my yard and also at bait shops) but i admit with how much a frontosa costs i have not felt the urge to feed any to my fronts, i guess i would be concerned with parasites that are found naturally in the worms.

Not sure on the sardines, i would read the label real good to make sure its just fish and water in ingrediants. I would think they would be messy and foul the tank.


----------



## reelbigspikey (Dec 12, 2006)

Tried the sardines. Fronts didn't so much care for them. They kept spitting the pieces back out, and by the end, the tank was a bit messy. The sardines just seem to break apart too easily.

I ended up feeding the rest to my cat. At least she enjoyed them!


----------



## Lesley (Sep 20, 2003)

Mine likes cooked spinach


----------



## Sailfin (Sep 9, 2008)

They can't resist shrimp.


----------

